
WebAssembly Isolation with Tyler McMullen, CTO of Fastly - iwillrunoutofsp
https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2019/09/25/webassembly-isolation-with-tyler-mcmullen/
======
devwastaken
It would be interesting to see how this is used in practice. Is lucid inside
of a lxc container? Are there other policies used to lock this down further?

